# Only one HMC?



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

I just tried to order a second Hmc receiver. my plan was to replace 2 receivers with the second Hmc receiver. I directv told me only one per home? Do I just need to keep calling until I find someone willing to sell me another one? I see no technical reason for two HMC's not working, but could be wrong.

Any thoughts? I paid 199 for the first so was hoping to get the second one for the same.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I think they are only allowing one per account for now. As an aside, you would need a swm16 switch to use two HR34s.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you have the SWM-16 installed? Because the SWM-line LNB and the SWM-8 only support 8 tuners. That might be why you were refused.

Can you go into more detail about your setup?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

There is currently a restriction to 1. Some were lucky to have added prior. Not sure why the restriction for now.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried and for a time had two. D found out and deactivated one of the 34s and made me send back. I have tried often to order another and was rejected. I got a call from D and was told they scan accounts and if they see 2 34s they deactivate one. Not sure if it is true but may not be worth the risk. No technical reason to not allow two. They claim it is because the 34 is so new it has handshake issues when paired with other 34s.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

They better fix this! I have plans to add an additional HR34 once I can afford it. Did they at least refund the lease fee you paid for it? In THAT instance, I would think they should!


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

moghedien said:


> Do you have the SWM-16 installed? Because the SWM-line LNB and the SWM-8 only support 8 tuners. That might be why you were refused.
> 
> Can you go into more detail about your setup?


I have a HR34 and two HR24-700's. The problem I have is one of my TV's went out and I don't want to replace it right now. So end result is I have one HR 24 that I cannot completely control. Can do a little through the Ipad app, but not everything. What i am trying to do is replace both of my HR24's with the second HR34 so would end up with the ability to,record the same number of programs as 8 can today, just have one less TV and DVR.

Guess I will just move one of the HR24's downstairs and have two Dvr's on one TV.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

raromr said:


> I tried and for a time had two. D found out and deactivated one of the 34s and made me send back. I have tried often to order another and was rejected. I got a call from D and was told they scan accounts and if they see 2 34s they deactivate one. Not sure if it is true but may not be worth the risk. No technical reason to not allow two. They claim it is because the 34 is so new it has handshake issues when paired with other 34s.


Not sure this is the case. As I remember, there's more to the story than this. You got two HR34s because of an error by direcTV. They won't allow you to order a second one.
But I believe there is nothing to stop you having two HR34s, but you would need to get the second from another source (web supplier for example).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> But I believe there is nothing to stop you having two HR34s, but you would need to get the second from another source (web supplier for example).


Solid Signal web site says "DIRECTV Only authorizes one HR34 per account."

*Solid Signal Link*


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> But I believe there is nothing to stop you having two HR34s, but you would need to get the second from another source (web supplier for example).


It's very possible they won't allow you to activate it.


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks. i will wait until they officially allow two..


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

We do however know that several people do have two HR34s and they were activated OK....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe they were all activated before the "only one" policy took effect.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

texasbrit said:


> We do however know that several people do have two HR34s and they were activated OK....


They are being audited and disconnected for whatever reason...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

They need to fix this. There are families (Mine included) that do not want one consolidated playlist. It's not even adult things I'm talking about. My uncle and his wife watch COMPLETELY different programs than I do. When I want to watch something, I don't want to wade through all of their programs to find something I want to watch. They don't want to wade through all of my programs either.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

wahooq said:


> They are being audited and disconnected for whatever reason...


Are you saying they are disconnecting the second boxes the customer bought (and in many cases had installed) by private satellite dealers? If so, they would be in for a world of hurt if I was one of the customers they disconnected. Unfortunately I could only afford one.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Are you saying they are disconnecting the second boxes the customer bought (and in many cases had installed) by private satellite dealers? If so, they would be in for a world of hurt if I was one of the customers they disconnected. Unfortunately I could only afford one.


That's what I'm wondering-did they at least refund the lease fee? Nobody has said either way yet. And I'm not talking in $5 monthly credits. If Directv allowed it to be activated in the first place, and then decided after hand that they won't allow it, they SHOULD be refunding the lease fee all at once, in one lump sum, preferably with the customer's choice of a check or account credit. 
I did just check soldsignal.com and they have stated that Directv only allows one HR34 per account, so at THIS point, if you try and order one, I can see it as being the customer's fault for not reading, but the $399 should still be returned.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I did just check soldsignal.com and they have stated that Directv only allows one HR34 per account, so at THIS point, if you try and order one, I can see it as being the customer's fault for not reading, but the $399 should still be returned.


I went to get some green label splitters at the local custom satellite installation dealer in town, and we got to talking. He said he is selling Hopper/Joey systems at a 10:1 ratio to the HR34/H25 systems. I asked him why, and he said it was the fact DirecTv in most cases wont come off the $399 lease fee, even for new customers going through his business, and only allow one per account, whereas Dish allows multiple Hoppers and will give the first one to new customers free. Given the choice of Free vs $399, 9 out of 10 customers are signing up with Dish.

He said they wont even discount one for HIM, but that he thought the HR34 was a more versatile box, and thought DirecTv was the better service...so he wasnt a D* hater.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Are you saying they are disconnecting the second boxes the customer bought (and in many cases had installed) by private satellite dealers? If so, they would be in for a world of hurt if I was one of the customers they disconnected. Unfortunately I could only afford one.


Yes....it has been a known fact for employees and distributers since the inception of the 34 that only one would allowed per household....of course you have some people that like money and sell regardless..that combined with hapless CSR's = loss of $399.....and no it's not refunded


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

wahooq said:


> Yes....it has been a known fact for employees and distributers since the inception of the 34 that only one would allowed per household....of course you have some people that like money and sell regardless..that combined with hapless CSR's = loss of $399.....and no it's not refunded


If I purchased a 2nd HR34 and was not specifically told at the time of purchase I was not allowed to have 2 on my account, I would be getting a refund from SOMEBODY. I would be talking to the company I bought it from, talking to Directv retention, and that IS something I would leave over, ETF or not. And I would NOT pay the ETF.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

kevinturcotte said:


> If I purchased a 2nd HR34 and was not specifically told at the time of purchase I was not allowed to have 2 on my account, I would be getting a refund from SOMEBODY. I would be talking to the company I bought it from, talking to Directv retention, and that IS something I would leave over, ETF or not. And I would NOT pay the ETF.


If you got a second one it would be from a third party retailer...the DTV systems dont even allow it....so in that case you would have to hit up the person that sold it to you


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Davenlr" said:


> I went to get some green label splitters at the local custom satellite installation dealer in town, and we got to talking. He said he is selling Hopper/Joey systems at a 10:1 ratio to the HR34/H25 systems. I asked him why, and he said it was the fact DirecTv in most cases wont come off the $399 lease fee, even for new customers going through his business, and only allow one per account, whereas Dish allows multiple Hoppers and will give the first one to new customers free. Given the choice of Free vs $399, 9 out of 10 customers are signing up with Dish.
> 
> He said they wont even discount one for HIM, but that he thought the HR34 was a more versatile box, and thought DirecTv was the better service...so he wasnt a D* hater.


Wow so no discount and only one HMC per account. D* needs to rethink this.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wow so no discount....


As with most of these types of things, I think it a YMMV situation. I just called a week ago to check my contract end date, and was immediately transferred to retention. My only question was regarding my contract status, but I ended the call with an HR34 for $100  I've also heard of new customers paying the same for an HR34, so I'm surprised that the local retailer isn't able to do the same.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> I've also heard of new customers paying the same for an HR34, so I'm surprised that the local retailer isn't able to do the same.


Probably because his subscription is comped


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Davenlr" said:


> Probably because his subscription is comped


So it sounds like those who sign up with him don't get a discount but if they go through D* they will?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So it sounds like those who sign up with him don't get a discount but if they go through D* they will?


That is what it sounded like to me. Dont know why D* wouldnt allow him to make the same offers they are though.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wow so no discount...


That's weird, because I've had 3 friends sign up in the last couple months...2 got the 34 and HR24 for $99 total and the other got a 34 with 3 H25 all free. All 3 received the usual new subscribers programming discounts.

You never see posts about new subs paying $399.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You never see posts about new subs paying $399.


Not DirecTv installs, but I dont know how that works with independent dealers. I didnt go into all those details with him.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ever think of turning off sharing?



kevinturcotte said:


> They need to fix this. There are families (Mine included) that do not want one consolidated playlist. It's not even adult things I'm talking about. My uncle and his wife watch COMPLETELY different programs than I do. When I want to watch something, I don't want to wade through all of their programs to find something I want to watch. They don't want to wade through all of my programs either.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"kevinturcotte" said:


> They need to fix this. There are families (Mine included) that do not want one consolidated playlist. It's not even adult things I'm talking about. My uncle and his wife watch COMPLETELY different programs than I do. When I want to watch something, I don't want to wade through all of their programs to find something I want to watch. They don't want to wade through all of my programs either.


Depending on how the DVRs are connected back to the SWM unit or splitter, you could use a BSF to separate out different legs of Whole Home. It's not a perfect solution, but it does get the job done.

- Merg


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wahooq said:


> Yes....it has been a known fact for employees and distributers since the inception of the 34 that only one would allowed per household....of course you have some people that like money and sell regardless..that combined with hapless CSR's = loss of $399.....and no it's not refunded


The buck stops with D* if they are knowingly dealing with distributors who are selling or not making customers aware of this dopey policy.

Nice idea to cut off and anger high dollar customers (anyone with multiple HR34's is likely a very high dollar customer) over a policy like this. A policy the customer would have no idea of. The stupidity is comical at times.


----------



## racermd (Dec 18, 2006)

I wouldn't consider myself to be a high-dollar customer to D* but I am seriously considering an upgrade from our (then-new) HR20-700 boxes to a pair of HR34 (or whatever the current HMC model is at the time) and either some H25s or RVU boxes. We have 3x "full-time" TVs in our home and an occasional 4th (Slingbox on the LAN). Our current setup allows my wife and I to each have our own dual-tuner DVR and share the 3rd. We are (okay, mostly she is) finding tuner limits for our respective programming. We rarely conflict on the shared DVR but it has happened. All 3 of the HR20s are configured for unsupported Ethernet whole-home. The dish is currently a SWMLine-5.

Having a pair of HR34 boxes - one for each of us at our primary viewing locations - and an H25 or RVU client at the shared viewing locations would give us plenty of "elbow room" with respect to each others recording. Yes, I know this would mean plenty of infrastructure upgrades (SWM16, LNB swap to a non-SWM unit, etc), as well. I know what kind of equipment and work that would entail and can source and do it all myself.

I'm curious, though, what the benefits of using an RVU box vs., say, an H25 in such a setup and vice-versa. I know the H25 has its own tuner and won't take one from the HR34 to view live content where the RVU would. The H25 can also manage recordings on both HR34 boxes (as well as the HR2xs) while the RVU is connected directly to one HR34 and cannot record to alternate DVRs. Additionally, however, the RVU can utilize trickplay functions directly while the H25 would need to trigger recording on a DVR before being able to do so. Am I missing anything else? Any unexpected behaviors - good or bad - that anyone has run across?

If anyone knows for sure, please let me know. I'll need to sell my wife on this (once D* starts allowing multiple HR34s on a single account again, anyway).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think you've basically got it. Some people want to be able to use trickplay (especially pause) on a TV that is not on the DVR. There's no difference in monthly fees etc.

I wonder if the C31 is leased?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I am sure at some point or if you pushed hard enough, you could get 2 HR34s.

Look at some big time posters here in there set-ups. They have 2 HR34s. Maybe you have to be a cutting edge tester or DIRECTV tester or a SBS talk fav?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Apparently I can't delete from the app!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"gio12" said:


> Well I am sure at some point or if you pushed hard enough, you could get 2 HR34s.
> 
> Look at some big time posters here in there set-ups. They have 2 HR34s. Maybe you have to be a cutting edge tester or DIRECTV tester or a SBS talk fav?


Some got them before that rule was at least enforced, there was a period of flux for a bit. The most rabid fans put down that much money at the beginning.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Some got them before that rule was at least enforced, there was a period of flux for a bit. The most rabid fans put down that much money at the beginning.


And they're getting the 2nd one turned off and have to ship it to Directv, apparently without a refund of their lease fee!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"kevinturcotte" said:


> And they're getting the 2nd one turned off and have to ship it to Directv, apparently without a refund of their lease fee!


I was under the impression that wasn't happening with those, but ones that were able to get it activated later.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"kevinturcotte" said:


> And they're getting the 2nd one turned off and have to ship it to Directv, apparently without a refund of their lease fee!


They're not grandfathered in? Can Sixto or anyone else who has two confirm this?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> And they're getting the 2nd one turned off and have to ship it to Directv, apparently without a refund of their lease fee!





TheRatPatrol said:


> They're not grandfathered in? Can Sixto or anyone else who has two confirm this?


That does seem a but suspect that they would rquire it to be shipped back and not refund any upfront costs spent to get it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Who said they have had this happen to them?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> And they're getting the 2nd one turned off and have to ship it to Directv, apparently without a refund of their lease fee!


Nope, they talk about both being used.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> Who said they have had this happen to them?


I've seen it happen several times.


----------

